# Thanks boehr



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Hope this retirement is just as good. Good luck Ray


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Did you give your 2 week notice or just quit such a well paying job?

It could effect your benefits!!!!!:lol:

SERIOUSLY.........TYVM for all you have assisted us in!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Thanks boehr!!!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ray I have appreciated all your insight concerning the hunting/fishing laws of this state and your no nonsense approach in responding. As for the state of this site I can only attribute it to growing pains. Just in the last year I have noticed more and more of an attitude of wanting to tear down a poster instead of trying to just respond to the actual message......but I digress.

Again good luck and look forward to seeing you post in the future.......

Dan


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes, thanks Ray. Enjoy your retirement and thanks for your years of service with the DNR and your time spent here too.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Yes, thanks Ray. Enjoy your retirement and thanks for your years of service with the DNR and your time spent here too.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ray, Thank you ......


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Ray 

Thanks again for all the help and insight the past few years..

Moss


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

You know how I feel Ray - 

ferg....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray,

Thanks for all help you given all of us over the years. You've been a great resource for many of us to get the right answers to our law questions. Enjoy being "just a regular guy" on here.

Ian


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks Ray. You have provided an invaluable service to the people of this great state.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You have provided me with the correct information many, many times. thank you.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Ray, Your insights and help with understanding what might be difficult questions for us, is one of the main reasons I joined this site. Thank you and may you have a continued great retirement. You have more than earned it.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Ray,

Thank you very much for you service here as a moderator. I hope you won't be a stranger, always look forward to reading your posts.

Dean


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Boehr. I'll miss your no nonsense approach.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks for all your help over the years Ray.

It was great to have your insight to pretty much any issue !

Hope you enjoy your time off.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Isnt this a little off topic and should be moved to the soundoff fourm 


JUST KIDDING! Thanks for all your help and bringing my knowledge even farther than before...THanks again boehr!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thank You, sir!


----------



## Like_to_hunt (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't post often, but read alot. Thanks for all the info on Michigan law Boehr!


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

*thanks Ray for all you have done..you are AWESOME!*


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Thanks Ray for your efforts and contributions! Always seemed that the advice and laws written about here on this forum you could take to the bank. Let me add, that it is sure is going to be tough to fill your shoes here.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks!!!
and enjoy retirement


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Thanks Ray. You have provided an invaluable service to the people of this great state.


...and to this site! Now please go and enjoy your retirement!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

*BIG THANKS* Boehr.

You did a great job and one to be proud of too. Will look forward to seeing you around this site in the future.

NB


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2007)

You will be a loss to this site but couldn't you at least have waited until you reached 10,000 posts


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray, I wish you well. I've always appreciated your posts and no nonsense. I do hope you will still post and always look forward to your insight on DNR or wildlife issues.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Ray,

Sometimes you just have to get away, I can appreciate that. Thanks for everything you have done for the site and for the resources of the State of Michigan. 

You are the very first C.O. that I had contact with and in those early years I learned a lot from you and will never forget what it meant to have someone as dedicated as you as a C.O. in our county. You should be proud.

Best Regards
Tom


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for the service to our state. I can appreciate the hoops you had to go through in order to be allowed to answer the questions here as you have for so long. Thanks for your dedication to sportsman whether in uniform or out. Rick


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

thanks for the insight


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for all you have provided us over the years Ray.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice you have provided. You may have prevented me from being ticketed or worse a couple times. thanks to you I dont know if I would have.

Tim


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Ray! When I read your post, I thought to myself, I hear you! Everything changes, sometimes for the best and sometimes not. If it changed once, perhaps it will change again. Enjoy.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice job & nice post Mr. Raymond B......
You've been a wonderful contributor to M-S , this State and Gods green earth !

I_ still _have the R.A.P vinyl window cling you gave me about six years ago......There isn't much I can say that hasn't been said already!
Don't be a stranger my friend and raise H&LL with Whit regularly!!

:lol:

PEACE & good happiness stuff !!

~ Robert A, Snarski ~


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Ray,
Thanks for all the time and effort, you have been a real beacon of light here.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge here and for your service as a CO. You have been a positive force on this site! Enjoy the time to do what you want to do.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for your service, Ray.

I know that we've all learned a great deal from you, and that in itself speaks tributes.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

A job WELL DONE!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

thanks RAY !
I KNOW I WAS ONE OF THOSE PAINS, but at least you know my opinion and my NAME DMZ ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY your life !


----------

